# Darkstalkers the TV series!



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2008)

Wonder why you didn't see it?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZIWZszuh8

That's why. Felicia, though boggle-eyed, is still hot. Feel free to laugh uncontrollably. 
The physics are worse than DBZ. >.>


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

Ow my brain is broken.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay, that was incredibly amusing.

I particularly liked the part where Ahh-nold made a cameo and said "You want to live? Stop stealing my lines!"


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my... This, is wrong. Arg, time to make everything better by watching my copy of the OVA. Oh well, I finally know how many Darkstalkers you can fit into a taxi. ^_^


Honestly, WTF is with everybody and hitting on Rikuo?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 2, 2008)

"Succulus" "I'll say she does." Stupid but funny.XP


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you such a dog/good boy?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh god I have made catch phrases


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 7, 2008)

I was told of the mediocrity of this tv series before, now I have finally witnessed it. Just because the Nintendo cartoons were also bad doesn't mean it was hated like USA's Capcom abortions.  Can't believe they turned Talbain into a dumb dog stereotype, but then again, this should be expected from cartoons as bad as this.

lupinealchemist: "M. Bison, do these cartoons suck?

M. Bison: "YES!"


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2008)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Oh well, I finally know how many Darkstalkers you can fit into a taxi. ^_^


And that was only the _back_ seat, too...

I shut off my speaker volume for good measure before watching the vid.

Why do I get the impression that the main characters in that series are a bunch of mediocre inserts, and the licensed characters are basically cameos?

And that wolf is WAAAAY too cute to be Talbain.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

You look quite handsome for a fish guy.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 8, 2008)

omg horrible, i feel like punching something now.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Why do I get the impression that the main characters in that series are a bunch of mediocre inserts, and the licensed characters are basically cameos?



Actually, Felicia was pretty much the main protagonist.

All of the DS characters were changed a lot, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2008)

I mean that junior-high kid who shows up in about half the scenes in the vid, of course.

There's a good number of licensed cartoon series ruined by the plot revolving around some no-named kid rather than the characters the license was based on.

But then, that was sort of status quo during that era of cheap cartoon-making....

(Movies are occasionally guilty of that, too; _The Forbidden Kingdom_ with Jackie Chan and Jet Li?  I hear the plot actually revolved around some 20th-century doofus of a protagonist, not the two stars with top billing....)

Heck, even the _Street Fighter_ cartoon knew better than that.


----------



## Devo (Oct 9, 2008)

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ho. Ho. Ho. Hee. Hee. Ha. Ha.

And I thought MY jokes were bad.

But seriously, yeah, Darkstalkers sucks beyond suckage. Even Street Fighter is better than that.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2008)

At least DarkStalkers wasn't made during the golden era of PSA's....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 10, 2008)

You know, there's a much better anime version named after the second game.  I heard it was made by the same ppl who did Street Fighter II V.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow that was a horribly executed plan. Why the hell did they make Morgen and Felicia so...not sexy? god they butchered those characters.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 11, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Wow that was a horribly executed plan. Why the hell did they make Morgen and Felicia so...not sexy? god they butchered those characters.



Yeah, that makes Captain N look good.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

How does that happen? Witness the magic of horribleness.


----------

